
What Web-Scraping community can you recommend? - hoerzu
Super passionate about it. Soaked up several books. Curious about your favorite scrape-community, group, blog, website.<p>What can you recommend?
I already checked out black-hat-world and searched a lot on HN. Couldn&#x27;t find any Twitter influencer.
======
RBSourcer
I would love to see one for Outwit Hub... There is this one I know about: Data
Miner user community -
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/1728774897362992/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/1728774897362992/)

------
richerlariviere
I don't know if such community exists, but it could be really fun to have
weekly scraping challenges and have the possibility to compare them to other's
solutions.

